
Google Search King Amit Singhal Retiring - virtuabhi
http://recode.net/2016/02/03/google-search-king-amit-singhal-retiring-artificial-intelligence-research-head-taking-over/
======
vgeek
So Cutts left, and now Amit is gone. Why are all of the original people
involved with search leaving? Is it just that search has greatly improved and
there are only marginal improvements, or is it because the objective has
evolved from providing users the best search results to providing the search
results with the highest earnings per pageview?

~~~
mikecb
Or it's that they're are past the middle of their working life, and they feel
like exploring what else life has to offer.

